# What is your favorite MKii model?



## Omegatron24

I know there are models that I don't own that I wish I had...so maybe ownership and picture posting isn't exactly reflective of the most popular or loved models. Which is your favorite? I for one would kill to find a Fulcrum available, or see it come back.

Kingston
Nassau
Paradise
Key West
Project 300
Crucible
Fulcrum
Vantage
Blackwater
Seafighter
Hawkinge
Quad 10
LRRP
Tornek Rayville
something that was a custom mod
something I forgot?

Note: I tried to do a poll and of course I screwed it up. Sorry.


----------



## watcholic

If I have to pick one... I can't. They're all unique in their own ways. That's the beauty of the whole thing. It's not a singular approach. Think diversity and win-win.


----------



## Plat0

The Kingston is the best one Bill ever made. 

Change my mind.


----------



## reluctantsnowman

Plat0 said:


> The Kingston is the best one Bill ever made.
> 
> Change my mind.


I agree. The gilt dial is something else

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

Kingston thirded.


----------



## WatchCollector01

I'm also on the Kingston bandwagon as the best that Bill has done but the project 300 is a very close second


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewodg

The LRRP was the one that drew me to MKII, the Project 300 is the one I bought.


----------



## Omegatron24

Wow - very Kingston heavy, which I guess isn't too surprising. Makes me want to buy one (even though I own the Nassau, which I love)! I'm super jealous of the Fulcrum pictures above. And I gotta think other people are in love with some of the smaller runs that have happened. Keep the comments coming!


----------



## gwold




----------



## TheMeasure

Man, this question has got me thinking...

My favorite MKII has changed over the years. It's tough for me to say with certainty this "model" is my all time favorite, always and will be.

Prior to 2016, the Kingston. The gilt no date, Bond bezel is one of the best looking and feeling watches I've seen. I've handled plenty of BB58s and I'd still take my Kingston any day over it. (Nothing against the 58)










In 2016 I received my KW, black gilt Pepsi bezel. As a kid I always had a thing for the Rolex GMT Master. So as highly as I thought of my Kingston, and still do, the KW replaced it as my favorite and most worn watch.










Jump ahead to July of 2019, the P300 arrives. Since then it's my most worn and favorite one. It hasn't been quit a year, but I tend to have long honeymoons. The looks, fit and finish, legibility, wearability, proportions, how it looks at all angles plus all the reasons that aren't logical, but simply resonate with you. It's that damn good. Can it stay my favorite MKII for 3 years like the KW did? I don't know, but currently it is.


----------



## tuphan

I love the Kingston, somehow it has more charm and character vs. the BB58


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

I had an LRRP which I sold (I find myself questioning this decision from time to time) I think a Fulcrum is probably a watch I really would like to have followed by a red triangle Kingston.









3-6-9 dial and red tipped second hand.


----------



## TheMeasure

longstride said:


> I had an LRRP...
> 3-6-9 dial and red tipped second hand.
> View attachment 15205439
> .


One of my favorite LRRP configs I've seen.


----------



## sum.camo

Excited for the tornek-rayville. The original blancpain divers for the U.S Navy are some of the best looking vintage divers to me.


----------



## bombaywalla

Hi all, I am interested in the MkII brand - I've been eyeing his/Bill's Nassau II for a while; just haven't pulled the trigger as yet. 
Then I got reading some of the threads here & got yanked towards the Project 300. Read more about which watch the P300 is paying homage to & now I think P300 has risen to the top of the pile for my next watch!! ;-) I "blame" all of you for this! LOL! :-D (just kidding, of course....)

I see many P300 owners here which makes it the perfect place to ask a few questions: this watch is not exactly cheap. Does Bill adjust & regulate this watch to chronometer specs? It does not say "chronometer" on the dial but if memory is serving me correctly I have seen some sort of accuracy certificate that comes with the watch that shows for which positions the watch is gaining/losing seconds - it looks like a bubble map. Does this ring a bell? Or, am I mistaking it for another watch brand? 
What kind of accuracy are you owners getting from the P300? From all your comments above, everyone seems to be happy with the purchase...
thanks.


----------



## Omegatron24

Yes, you are thinking of MKii: Bill tests the P300 in 6 positions, and it comes with the 'bubble map'. Though he doesn't pay to get a COSC certification (many would claim it just marketing fluff anyway), I think most here would agree that his watches easily run within COSC spec. You can learn tons more by sifting through previous posts!


----------



## bombaywalla

Omegatron24 said:


> Yes, you are thinking of MKii: Bill tests the P300 in 6 positions, and it comes with the 'bubble map'. Though he doesn't pay to get a COSC certification (many would claim it just marketing fluff anyway), I think most here would agree that his watches easily run within COSC spec. You can learn tons more by sifting through previous posts!


Thanks omegatron24 I have sifted thru quite a few Mkii threads & I don't recall seeing a number. Recently one member received his P300 & said it kept perfect time. I'm assuming that means 0spd. But the member didn't state a number. All-the-sane, I will keep trolling more threads. Thanks.


----------



## mtbmike

Kingston is most comfortable and so has been worn the most.









P300 comes a close second. If it were 39mm with a bracelet tapering to 16mm it would be a dead heat!


----------



## bombaywalla

mtbmike said:


> Kingston is most comfortable and so has been worn the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P300 comes a close second. If it were 39mm with a bracelet tapering to 16mm it would be a dead heat!


mtbmike, what size wrist do you have, if i may ask?
I have a 7" wrist & feel that the 39mm diver would look too small. this is based on my 39mm field watch. I felt that the diver should be atleast 40mm. so, I am hesitating ordering the Nassau II. 
Am I off base here? thanks.


----------



## bombaywalla

Omegatron24 said:


> Yes, you are thinking of MKii: Bill tests the P300 in 6 positions, and it comes with the 'bubble map'. Though he doesn't pay to get a COSC certification (many would claim it just marketing fluff anyway), I think most here would agree that his watches easily run within COSC spec. You can learn tons more by sifting through previous posts!


I'm sure u already know this but COSC certification is more than -4/+6 spd; they also test over 3 temperatures. With Bill using Elabore grade the balance wheel is not temp compensated (or not glucydor) so it's very likely the Mkii watches stray a bit during summer & winter months & not meet COSC spd numbers....
In the end it might not be a big deal to the owners but thought I'd mention it...


----------



## timeturner7

Such a hard question.
- I started with the Nassau (red triangle) - A great start for the brand for me. Prob the one watch I swap straps with the most.
- I ended up with 2 Key Wests (white gilt dial pepsi, black gilt dial coke) - that gilt is mesmerizing, some great pics of these.
- I had a Hawkinge, but ended up selling to a friend after some time.
- I managed to grab a PMWF Graywater, along with a supportive forum member who tracked down the original artwork! That thing is an absolute tank and love it for my trekking trips. Super crisp details with the yellow highlights and that lume is amazing!
- Project 300 was next for me. Pretty long wait, but damn did he knock it out of the park! The attention to detail and crispness is pretty mind blowing from a micro brand.

Now, the one that got away was the Fulcrum! I was looking at it as my second Mkii, but didn't bite the bullet. I think it's such an awesome piece, with blasted case and the option of grey or black for that faded look. Still want one of these for sure.


----------



## timeturner7

Duplicate post


----------



## Jtragic

bombaywalla said:


> mtbmike, what size wrist do you have, if i may ask?
> I have a 7" wrist & feel that the 39mm diver would look too small. this is based on my 39mm field watch. I felt that the diver should be atleast 40mm. so, I am hesitating ordering the Nassau II.
> Am I off base here? thanks.


8 1/2" wrist.


----------



## Darwin

bombaywalla said:


> mtbmike, what size wrist do you have, if i may ask?
> I have a 7" wrist & feel that the 39mm diver would look too small. this is based on my 39mm field watch. I felt that the diver should be atleast 40mm. so, I am hesitating ordering the Nassau II.
> Am I off base here? thanks.


7' 1/4" wrist:


----------



## mtbmike

bombaywalla said:


> mtbmike, what size wrist do you have, if i may ask?
> I have a 7" wrist & feel that the 39mm diver would look too small. this is based on my 39mm field watch. I felt that the diver should be atleast 40mm. so, I am hesitating ordering the Nassau II.
> Am I off base here? thanks.


The Nassau should be a great fit for you. I was not aware there was a Nassau II in the works. My wrist is 7.25" without much of a flat spot so ideally prefer <50mm L2L and the P300 is 48mm. I don't think it's too big just not a comfortable as my Kingston.


----------



## bombaywalla

Jtragic, Darwin, mtbmike, 
Thanks for resp replies. Everyone’s watches looks really good & yeah, even on an 8+” wrist it does not look small. Great pix to prove the point. My apprehension seems to be unfounded. 

Sorry I meant Nassau, not Nassau II. Typo.


----------



## TheMeasure

Jtragic said:


>


Wow! Is that a gilt Kingston but with silver hands and a white second hand?


----------



## sunster

Vantage
or








LRRP


----------



## bombaywalla

i just wanted to let you all know that the MkII Project 300 is now on the top of my list more than the Nassau. It was a toss-up before but my being a long-time Omega fan finally won out. I've had a SMP Pro 300 Chrono for many years & still love that watch. So, i seem to dig the looks of the Seasmaster 300 more than the Sub 6538. Both are iconic watches but the Omega fan in me won out....
So I just wanted to put this out there - if any of you are thinking of selling your Project 300, please let me know/PM me. I would appreciate that. Thanks.


----------



## Jtragic

TheMeasure said:


> Wow! Is that a gilt Kingston but with silver hands and a white second hand?


Yes. Modded by the previous owner.


----------



## HAR

IMHO Kingston!


----------



## Darwin

bombaywalla said:


> i just wanted to let you all know that the MkII Project 300 is now on the top of my list more than the Nassau. It was a toss-up before but my being a long-time Omega fan finally won out. I've had a SMP Pro 300 Chrono for many years & still love that watch. So, i seem to dig the looks of the Seasmaster 300 more than the Sub 6538. Both are iconic watches but the Omega fan in me won out....
> So I just wanted to put this out there - if any of you are thinking of selling your Project 300, please let me know/PM me. I would appreciate that. Thanks.


The SM300 is a special watch - I picked up a Watchco version about 6 years ago. Love it (and am sure that you'll love the MKII version). Again, on my 7 1/4" wrist:

















And with the matte dial Kingston:


----------



## bombaywalla

Darwin said:


> The SM300 is a special watch - I picked up a Watchco version about 6 years ago. Love it (and am sure that you'll love the MKII version). Again, on my 7 1/4" wrist:
> 
> And with the matte dial Kingston:


really nice photos Darwin. that SM300 is a looker for sure! looks really good on your wrist.
what is a fair price for a WatchCo SM300. i;ve seen $5000 - that looks very high..

BTW, I do not have a MkII Project 300 as yet - I am looking to buy one if anyone here is willing to sell theirs....


----------



## TheMeasure

bombaywalla said:


> ...- I am looking to buy one if anyone here is willing to sell theirs....


There's a no date one for sale here on WUS. I have no affiliation with the seller, just wanted you to know in case you missed it.


----------



## bombaywalla

TheMeasure said:


> There's a no date one for sale here on WUS. I have no affiliation with the seller, just wanted you to know in case you missed it.


thanks very much for letting me know.  I PM'd the seller.


----------



## bombaywalla

TheMeasure said:


> There's a no date one for sale here on WUS. I have no affiliation with the seller, just wanted you to know in case you missed it.


many thanks TheMeasure, I was able to snag that one.


----------



## TheMeasure

bombaywalla said:


> many thanks TheMeasure, I was able to snag that one.


You're welcome! Glad you got it, hope you enjoy yours as much as I have mine. Look forward to your thoughts and pics.


----------



## bombaywalla

All, I have a question re. reading the "bubble" map watch accuracy sheet - what is the 6th position? I know the other 5 - pretty self explanatory. 
is the 6th "position" the average of the other 5? 
Am I correct in assuming Bill does not adjust & regulate with face down (FH) position?
thanks.


----------



## TheMeasure

bombaywalla said:


> All, I have a question re. reading the "bubble" map watch accuracy sheet - what is the 6th position? I know the other 5 - pretty self explanatory.
> is the 6th "position" the average of the other 5?
> Am I correct in assuming Bill does not adjust & regulate with face down (FH) position?
> thanks.


I always assumed the 6th position was dial down based on the picture.


----------



## bombaywalla

TheMeasure said:


> I always assumed the 6th position was dial down based on the picture.


OK, makes sense. Thanks for the reply...


----------



## Newnice

Blackwater.

It feels the least derivative, while still embracing the vintage tool watch aesthetic.


----------



## jwellemeyer

Fulcrum!!!!

Now I just need to find one...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

I sold my LRRP...(maybe not my best decision!)










The two MKII's that get the most wear in my stable are the Hawkinge...










...and the Paradive 3.










...both great everyday watches.


----------



## reeder1

timeturner7 said:


> Such a hard question.
> 
> I started with the Nassau (red triangle) - A great start for the brand for me. Prob the one watch I swap straps with the most.
> I ended up with 2 Key Wests (white gilt dial pepsi, black gilt dial coke) - that gilt is mesmerizing, some great pics of these.
> I had a Hawkinge, but ended up selling to a friend after some time.
> I managed to grab a PMWF Graywater, along with a supportive forum member who tracked down the original artwork! That thing is an absolute tank and love it for my trekking trips. Super crisp details with the yellow highlights and that lume is amazing!
> Project 300 was next for me. Pretty long wait, but damn did he knock it out of the park! The attention to detail and crispness is pretty mind blowing from a micro brand.
> 
> Now, the one that got away was the Fulcrum! I was looking at it as my second Mkii, but didn't bite the bullet. I think it's such an awesome piece, with blasted case and the option of grey or black for that faded look. Still want one of these for sure.


Wow-I had the same first four watches-Nassau big crown w red triangle, the exact same two Key West's and the Hawkinge. I also had the LRRP, and now the 300. I gotta say the 300 is very nice. Key West gilt w coke also is a favorite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkidu

icevic99 said:


> Blackwater.
> 
> It feels the least derivative, while still embracing the vintage tool watch aesthetic.


I agree that the Blackwater (and descendant Paradive) are the quintessential MKII watches. They capture the military and utilitarian nature of MKII in single watches. But, for my personal favorite MKII, I have to go with the 300. The big triangle Seamaster has always been a favorite of mine, and the 300 captures its soul as well as any piece I can think of. Having been a part of the journey from concept to completion is, of course, a big part of why it's my favorite.


----------



## siess

I wear my Kingston the most.

I must say I am impressed with the Crucible Hellion that came a month or so ago also.


----------



## jacobo

I don't think the Graywater has been mentioned. It's my favorite.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SubMoose

Blackwater is my favorite, wish I could make a Greywater out of the blackwater case....that would be my perfect MKII.


----------



## QuadSculls

I like the simplicity of the red triangle Nassau. so that's the one that I hope to be able to order.


----------



## WatchCollector01

Still the Kingston and I don't think that will ever change.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFingers

Kingston. All day. Every day.


----------



## slcbbrown

Obviously, you are all wrong. While I like the Paradive, the correct answer is STINGRAY.


----------



## David76

I love kingstone


----------



## ggVGd

Blackwater. 

Not only was the size nearly perfect but there were dozens of options to chose from including different handsets, dials, bezel inserts, etc.


----------



## Sdengr

For me, it's the Key West. That model was the one that got me into microbrand watches in general, leading to me making my WUS account. There was something about the way that the project came together with the community offering input, the way that it built on the success and lessons learned from the Kingston that gave it that extra spark so to speak. The final product paid close reverence to the source material but also had enough of its own personality to stand out. My personal favorite out of the range was the gilt/coke combo. If I had one wish it would be that we could maybe one day see the much vaunted Key West "Havana" with a tobacco dial...perhaps with lumed bezel. Oh well, a man can dream.


----------



## horrij1

My favorite is the LRRP 48, next to that I would say the Fulcrum.


----------



## Nick111

Omegatron24 said:


> I know there are models that I don't own that I wish I had...so maybe ownership and picture posting isn't exactly reflective of the most popular or loved models. Which is your favorite? I for one would kill to find a Fulcrum available, or see it come back.
> 
> Kingston
> Nassau
> Paradise
> Key West
> Project 300
> Crucible
> Fulcrum
> Vantage
> Blackwater
> Seafighter
> Hawkinge
> Quad 10
> LRRP
> Tornek Rayville
> something that was a custom mod
> something I forgot?
> 
> Note: I tried to do a poll and of course I screwed it up. Sorry.


 The vantage.


----------



## Stowe

SubMoose said:


> Blackwater is my favorite, wish I could make a Greywater out of the blackwater case....that would be my perfect MKII.





ggVGd said:


> Blackwater.
> 
> Not only was the size nearly perfect but there were dozens of options to chose from including different handsets, dials, bezel inserts, etc.


I currently only have a Gen 3 Paradive, and my Tornek Rayville is on its way. I'm curious to see which I prefer. However, I have to echo these comments. I'd really like to find a Blackwater, preferably a date model. I've seen some really unique ones on the form and social media.


----------



## NWP627

The TR is definitely first but the Kingston is a very close runner-up.


----------



## JohnM67

The no-date Hawkinge. I missed out on it when it was available.

Will it ever be produced again?


----------



## WastedYears

NWP627 said:


> The TR is definitely first but the Kingston is a very close runner-up.
> View attachment 16298246


I too think the TR-660 may have squeezed out the Kingston from 1st place.


----------



## JFingers

Kingston is King. No doubt.


----------



## gwold

JFingers said:


> Kingston is King. No doubt.


But the Fulcrum moves the world ...


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## at2011

JFingers said:


> Kingston is King. No doubt.


If the Kingston wasn't limited, would it still be the best?


----------



## JFingers

at2011 said:


> If the Kingston wasn't limited, would it still be the best?


Yes, I absolutely think it would still be the best. The size, the look, the big crown, the piano black dial and oh my word, the beautiful gilt. I'm a huge fan of MKII, having a Vantage, LRRP, Paradive Gen 3, Key West, and TR, as well as my favorite Kingston. But that's just my opinion.

Blue skies,
-only jake


----------



## at2011

JFingers said:


> Yes, I absolutely think it would still be the best. The size, the look, the big crown, the piano black dial and oh my word, the beautiful gilt. I'm a huge fan of MKII, having a Vantage, LRRP, Paradive Gen 3, Key West, and TR, as well as my favorite Kingston. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> Blue skies,
> -only jake


If it's truly the best, and I'm pretty sure a lot would also agree with that, then Bill should bring it back. It's a bit odd to stop production of a product that's supposedly considered to be the best by a lot of people. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

at2011 said:


> If it's truly the best, and I'm pretty sure a lot would also agree with that, then Bill should bring it back. It's a bit odd to stop production of a product that's supposedly considered to be the best by a lot of people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


While you could say most MKII’s are limited to small batches, the Kingston was a limited edition of 300. IMO it’s bad form to bring back an LE and and add on to the 300 original Kingstons. 

That’s why the Nassau exists. 

Cheers!


----------



## at2011

TheMeasure said:


> While you could say most MKII’s are limited to small batches, the Kingston was a limited edition of 300. IMO it’s bad form to bring back an LE and and add on to the 300 original Kingstons.
> 
> That’s why the Nassau exists.
> 
> Cheers!


I think there's actually more than 300, if you count the first few plank orders which had a spare case, insert and dial, enough to build another watch. Not sure if a spare movement was included though. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure

at2011 said:


> I think there's actually more than 300, if you count the first few plank orders which had a spare case, insert and dial, enough to build another watch. Not sure if a spare movement was included though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


To me those weren’t full Kingstons as you’re missing a movement, caseback and something else, can’t recall that last piece. 

You’re correct, there could be more than 300 if people used those kits and sourced the necessary missing parts. I see that as a different thing vs a brand deciding to release more of a limited edition once that initial limited number has already been produced and sold. 

Cheers!


----------



## 66Cooper

I’ve thought about it a bit and, to my limited exposure, it’s the Kingston for sure, for one simple reason…gilt! Not that it’s the only reason but it pushes it just above the rest. I own both the gilt King and West and the the King wins out as it was the first to give us the gilt and, even though my first love was my GMT Master II, the simplicity of the Kingston just kills it. 
The overall quality of all MKII’s is second to none. That’s a given. There are so many awesome watches BUT the one thing that truly sets MKII apart is the gilt! Even when Tudor (and then how many more) went crazy nostalgia, they couldn’t produce what Bill did. It’s as impressive as it is mesmerizing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro









And the “pink Kingston” says hello.


----------



## Darwin

66Cooper said:


> I’ve thought about it a bit and, to my limited exposure, it’s the Kingston for sure, for one simple reason…gilt! Not that it’s the only reason but it pushes it just above the rest. I own both the gilt King and West and the the King wins out as it was the first to give us the gilt and, even though my first love was my GMT Master II, the simplicity of the Kingston just kills it.
> The overall quality of all MKII’s is second to none. That’s a given. There are so many awesome watches BUT the one thing that truly sets MKII apart is the gilt! Even when Tudor (and then how many more) went crazy nostalgia, they couldn’t produce what Bill did. It’s as impressive as it is mesmerizing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the “pink Kingston” says hello.


You forgot to mention the gilt! But I mostly agree with you, except on those days when my Key West or Nassau 3-6-9 are on wrist!


----------



## 66Cooper

Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## longstride

Paradive 3.


----------



## paedipod

New to MkII but favourite is the Kingston








but needing to find a bracelet for the LRRP CircleY for a more "fair" comparison for daily wear.


----------



## horrij1

always loved the LRRP.


----------



## cybercat




----------



## *2112

I love the Seafighter Bund, tho the TR may take the top spot if/when I snag one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

My favourite MKII model for over 8 years now.
A few more quick snaps ~


----------



## Greelycl

Having never owned, but often lusted, I'd vote project 300.


----------



## MrDagon007

I have Hawkinge, Cruxible Hellion, Stingray and Paradive 3. The last 2 with acryl covered limed bezels. All except the Hawkinge bought on that lovely biwi rubber.
They are all nice. But my favourite is the Paradive.


----------



## rmc

LRRP my first real watch…….


----------



## rmc

But my Kingston …… every time I put it on, and I have a wow moment.


----------



## TheMeasure

rmc said:


> But my Kingston …… every time I put it on, and I have a wow moment.
> View attachment 16990974


Rarely see the gold date wheels! I’m saying wheels assuming there was multiple Kingstons with them but there may have only been one.


----------



## JFingers

TheMeasure said:


> Rarely see the gold date wheels! I’m saying wheels assuming there was multiple Kingstons with them but there may have only been one.


It's the first one I've seen, so I'm gonna need to see more pictures, obviously...


----------

